# Knacken beim Treten Cube AMS Super HPC 2011



## exsmoke (18. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit einer Zeit ein immer lauter werdendes knacken aus dem Bereich Tretlager immer wenn ich die linke Pedale nach unten trete. Im Link ist ein Video auf dem ich das Geräusch zuhause reproduziert habe. Kurbel und Lager der Schwinge hatte ich schon zerlegt und neu zusammengebaut. Geräusch hat sich nicht verändert. Bin für Tips dankbar.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IwJPL02NSM[/nomedia]


----------



## S.D. (18. März 2012)

Um das Video anschauen zu können, müßte es öffentlich sein.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exsmoke (18. März 2012)

Sorry tabs geändert. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Delaheye (18. März 2012)

demontier mal die Kurbel, alles reinigen, Lager kontrollieren, Kettenblattschrauben nachziehen und alles wieder montieren.

Nicht zu viele Sachen auf einmal machen, Ausschlussverfahren !

Wenn das Geräusch im Wiegetritt ausbleibt, Sattelklemme checken.

Viel Glück bei der Suche.


----------



## exsmoke (18. März 2012)

Danke für die Infos. Alles gemacht, im Wiegetritt tritt das Geräusch auch auf, kann es sogar mit der Hand auf der rechten Pedale reproduzieren. Und zwar immer wenn die ab ca. 25 KG belastet wird. Lager der Aufhängung hatte ich alle zerlegt und frisch zusammengebaut. Da war nichts auffälliges. Ich tippe mittlerweile auf das Tretlager bzw. die Passung davon. Am Rahmen selbst sind mit äußerlich wenigstens keine Risse oder Beschädigungen aufgefallen. Weiß jemand wo ich das Werkzeug zum aus- und einpressen des Pressfit Innenlagers bekomme?


----------



## exsmoke (18. März 2012)

So nochmal alles zerlegt. Diesmal habe ich auch die 3 Zahnräder der Kurbel vom Kurbelarm getrennt, die Auflagefläche gereinigt und alles wieder zusammengebaut. 
Im Moment ist das Knacken weg, morgen geht's raus zur Probefahrt!


----------



## kaktusflo (18. März 2012)

Wer suchet ... der findet  

Hoffe das Geräusch bleibt weg, so was nervt!!!


----------



## Languste (18. April 2012)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Wer suchet ... der findet
> 
> Hoffe das Geräusch bleibt weg, so was nervt!!!


 
Hi Kaktusflo,

mal ne Frage. Is das Knarren nun weg? Und wenn ja, woran hat es denn nun gelegen. Ich habe nach dem Bike reinigen auch immer dieses Knarren und denke auch das es von der Kurbel kommt. Hatte aber auch schonmal den Verdacht, dass es mit dem Sattel zu tun haben koennte. Nachdem ich an alle Teile der Kurbel, Pedale usw. einen Tropfen Oel getan hatte, hat sich erst nach ein paar Kilometern das Knarren eingestellt. Nach dem naechsten Wash war das Geknarre dann wieder da. Dann hatte ich mal die Auflage des Sattels zu den Sattelstreben etwas geoelt, auch dann war das Knarren wieder weg. Beim naechsten mal werde ich es auch nach und nach versuchen um die Ursache zu finden und nicht Sattel und Kurbel + Anbauteile gleichzeitig Oelen.

Vielleicht hab ich auch nur das selbe Problem wie du und waere dir dankbar ueber eine Info was es bei dir war


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (18. April 2012)

Das Knacken kann von überall herkommen ! Der Rahmen wirk meistens als Resonanzkörper ! Ist immer eine Glückssache !
Bei meinem vorgänger LTD Pro habe ich auch alle möglichen Teile ausgebaut , gereinigt und neu gefettet ! Nichts hatte geholfen . Immer war das knacken da . Es hörte sich immer an als ob es vom Antrieb kommt. Erst als ich im Netz von der Sattelstütze gelesen habe und dort auch tatsächlich unter der Klemme Sandkörner gefunden habe war das Problem gefunden ! Ich wäre nie im Traum drauf gekommen das es der Fehler sein sollte . Alles schön gereinigt und leicht gefettet und Ruhe war .


----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2012)

..bei meinem warens zuletzt auch sandreste unter der sattelklemme . so kleine fiese dinger


----------



## Languste (19. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..bei meinem warens zuletzt auch sandreste unter der sattelklemme . so kleine fiese dinger


 
Na Klar. Auf die einfachsten Dinge kommt man zuletzt 
Warum auch einfach........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2012)

..ich hab das halbe bike auseinandergenommen , bevor ich da geguckt hab ...


----------



## Languste (19. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ich hab das halbe bike auseinandergenommen , bevor ich da geguckt hab ...


 
Dann lag ich meiner Vermutung das es vom Sattel kommt ja garnicht so falsch. Momentan hab ich Ruhe. Aber beim naechsten Wash wird sich das Spiel ja wiederholen.. Diesmal werd ich als allererstes an der Sattelklemme schaun und wenn es dann immer noch knarrt, dann nehm ich mir erstmal den Sattel vor


----------



## Kingknupp (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
genau das selbe Geräuch habe ich bei meinem Cube Ams 110 Pro auch. Das Geräuch trat schon bei km 50 auf. Also als es noch neu war.
Das Geräuch ist definitiv auch im Wiegetritt da. Es kommt aber erst bei relativ hoher Pedalbelastung.
Pedale sind gecheckt, die sind es nicht.
Die Gelenke sind alle schon geschmiert....
Ich weis nicht mehr weiter.
Das Geräuch geht mir extrem auf die Nüsse!

Gibt es zu dem Thema irgendwelche neuen erkenntnisse?

MFG


----------



## Kingknupp (2. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,
habe mal das selbe gemacht wie EXSMOKE.
Die 3 Kettenblätter demontiert, die Auflageflächen gecleant und leicht gefettet.

DAS KNACKEN IST WEG :-D


----------



## Riderman (22. Juni 2012)

hab die knacken, knarzenden Geräusche auch an meinem Cube AMS Super HPC 2011, allerding nur wenn es knackig berghoch geht und richtig Druck aufs PEdal muss.

danke mal für den fred...werde mich auf die Suche machen

erst Sattelklemme & co.  dann Blätter an der kurbel


----------



## Tom84 (22. Juni 2012)

Servus ich hatte das selbe bei meinem AMS 150 Race... Bei mir waren die Gelenke noch nicht richtig geschmiert.  Die waren nur untenrum geschmiert, so als ob man das Bike mit nem dampfstrahler wäscht und alles schön ausspühlt. Hab mein Bike noch nie mit nem dampfstrahler gewaschen und werd's auch nicht tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingknupp (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

das Knacken an meinem Bike war wieder da! Ich habe jetzt die Pedale gewechselt, nun ist es weg!

MFG


----------



## Tom84 (22. Juni 2012)

Hä?? Ja aber wenns deine Pedale waren, dann stimmt was nicht mit Dem Gewinde oder??? Dann musst aufpassen nicht das du dir das neue Gewinde auch gleich zu Nichte machst...


----------

